# Is my Kribensis "Pregnant"



## Dean1235 (Mar 18, 2013)

http://instagram.com/p/XFKpnerT8q/

I have 4 kribensis and two of them have paired, I know this is a sign of them going to breed. They are also fighting off anything that gets near, they are NOT guarding any cave or anything. There is a huge size difference in the two, the female has a round purple/pink belly. How long will she hold the eggs for and how long do they take to hatch. Thanks in advance Dean


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks like she is ripe for breeding. However, if they're not guarding a particular area, you're probably not going to see any babies for a while yet. The likelihood of them actually breeding with other fish in the tank is pretty low (especially if it's other Kribs), because they will consider them a threat. 

She'll pretty much hold them until she feels ready. We had a female that looked like that for a LONG time, finally laid eggs (we suspect), but ate them. 
The eggs will probably take around a week to hatch, and then if you're lucky, you'll see mom out and about with her fry.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I've watched a pair of kribs. They laid the eggs on top of the cave, guarded them until the fry were big enough to be herded around the tank. I thought it was odd but they actually attached the eggs to the top of the cave.


----------

